# Plow Truck and Driver for Hire as Sub. Eastern PA/NJ



## 6.2F350 (Jan 27, 2015)

2015 F350 with an 8ft western plow and a reliable driver with a clean driving record for hire as a sub in Eastern PA or New Jersey. Respond to post or contact Eric at 610-393-0128. Thank you.


----------

